# Just to let you all know....



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

If you sent us an email yesterday or a query by pm there may be a short delay as I was out of the office yesterday and there was only Rachel and Kev sorting out the despatches. 

I will do my best to get back to you all this morning.

Here is what I was doing yesterday.... (more on that later when I catch up.. One day out and 300 emails :doublesho )










Johnny


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jul 31, 2006)

You bought your self a yatch


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks interesting, can't wait for the write up


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

300 :doublesho I think I had 10 :lol: 

That looks like a BIG detail


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

CleanYourCar said:


> 300 :doublesho I think I had 10 :lol:
> 
> That looks like a BIG detail


Well young Jedi, I am sure in 5 years time you too will be getting 300 (trust me they dont ALL need an answer )

Johnny


----------

